# egg freezing and the pitfalls - good in depth article



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Article in Washington Post:

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/national/wp/2018/01/27/feature/she-championed-the-idea-that-freezing-your-eggs-would-free-your-career-but-things-didnt-quite-work-out/?hpid=hp_hp-top-table-main_eggfreezing-820pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.2fdfe91ddc5d

Well written and sensitive article on egg freezing and IVF

Turia x


----------

